
Ban Lethal Autonomous Weapons - stablemap
http://autonomousweapons.org
======
sitkack
Within 5 years, cloud APIs will be used in autonomous weapons. Embedded
computation designed for phones and AVR systems will be used for autonomous
weapons. They could very well be the "lower tech" new tech that proves to be
more damaging than bio or nuclear weapons.

